# Schriftbanner



## schffo (9. Oktober 2007)

Würde gerne wissen wie ich ein Schriftbanner (wie nennt man das eigentlich) mit photoshop erstelle oder wo ich welche herbekommen. Schriftbanner wie:







http://666kb.com/i/asibeegbzjreof1m9.png


----------



## janoc (9. Oktober 2007)

Text tippen, anschließend "Ebene" -> "Text" -> "Text verkrümmen"
Den Banner mach über "Eigene-Forme-Werkzeug"


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Oktober 2007)

Eine ähnliche Frage hatten wir hier schonmal:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/286539-spitziger-banner-im-flaggenstil.html

Ergebnis: Selber zeichnen. 

Fertige Banner als Formen oder Werkzeugspitzen sind im Internet noch Mangelware - nur bei deviantart.com ist ein Brushset zu finden.

Vielleicht hilft dir das schon weiter. Grüße

Philip


----------



## schffo (9. Oktober 2007)

Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:


> Eine ähnliche Frage hatten wir hier schonmal:
> 
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/286539-spitziger-banner-im-flaggenstil.html
> 
> ...



Wo genau wenn ich fragen darf, wie füg ich das bei PS ein?

Danek für die Hilfe


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Oktober 2007)

Meinst du Werkzeugspitzen?

Hier ein passender Beitrag von Stefan - war glücklicherweise gerade in einem anderen Fenster offen. 



Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> 1a)
> meinst du mit einfügen die *.abr Datei(en) ? Die kommen in den entsprechenden Ordner deiner Installation. (Adobe/Photoshop/Vorgaben/Werkzeugspitzen)
> ...


----------



## schffo (9. Oktober 2007)

Hab ich gemacht und dann wo genau finde ich den das Brushset für die Schrfitbanner, wo finde ich das Eingefügt bei PS


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Oktober 2007)

Den Pinsel wählen und dann folgendermaßen vorgehen:


----------

